# Hedge Turkey Pot



## BrentWin (Oct 4, 2013)

Here's the call that I made doing the turkey pot tutorial. This is my half of a trade with Aerocustomsexotics. Bill said that he is more of a collector than a hunter so I went with the old school slate friction surface.

I'm still waiting to see some of the pots that you have made.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1372_zpsde821b48.jpg

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1370_zpsda205122.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 4, 2013)

is that light reflection or sapwood? nice job


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 4, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> is that light reflection or sapwood? nice job



It's light reflection.


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 5, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> spar varnish??
> 
> looks awesome



Yep, It's about all I ever use.

Brent


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 5, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Does the thinning make it where there aren't any tun spot? Bottom looks looks like glass.. me like



Thinning it down lets the spar flow out evenly. To really make a glass finish, I put on a coat let it dry 24 hrs.. I then put on another coat and let it dry. I then sand it back down nearly to wood and sand out thru 600 grit. After that I do the varnish, dry and sand with 600grit thing 2-3 times. The final touch is to polish on the lathe with PlastX.

This gives the best deep glossy finish that I have been able to do.


----------



## myingling (Oct 5, 2013)

Sharp lookin pot


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 5, 2013)

Brent, your tutorial has not gone unused. I have several pot calls in various stages of finish. Actually # 1 is finished. Have not finished the striker to compliment it or pot #2 so you guys can see that I can do better work than the first one. Coming soon though. Patience. Wait, we are not known for our patience around here. I forgot. 

Btw, that's a great looking call. Nice finish.


----------

